
COBOL Programming with VSCode [pdf] - jbkavungal
https://github.com/openmainframeproject/cobol-programming-course/blob/master/COBOL%20Programming%20with%20VSCode.pdf
======
qwerty456127
Every time I accidentally click a link to a PDF on GitHub my computer hangs.

I advice whoever is using Linux or Android (Windows doesn't seem to be
affected) to copy-paste the link and append ?raw=true

